# Chain Link Fench Installation



## -Jorge- (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm about to attempt to install a chain link fence in my backyard for my dogs. I've never done any work like this and I am wonder if you guys can spare any tips?

I'd rather learn from your mistakes than my own!


----------



## moleman (Sep 17, 2008)

Get a post digger
Try putting large rocks along the bottom or something so the dogs can't dig under the edges


----------

